

Senator Wyden promises PIPA (SOPA) filibuster if his hold is outvoted - ck2
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/wyden-pipa-filibuster/

======
ck2
Note that PIPA is the Senate version of the House SOPA bill.

I simply do not understand congress at all - their approval rating is in the
single digits so they decide to try to reduce it to zero by implementing bills
like this instead of working on jobs and budget.

